
Addition Font with Turing Complete Glyph Substitution - tobr
http://litherum.blogspot.com/2019/03/addition-font.html
======
tobr
This is a cool hack, but it makes me wonder if it’s really necessary or a good
idea that systems like these are Turing complete?

